# Kubota M9540



## AncientIron (Jul 28, 2019)

Does anyone know any issues that these tractors have?


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Depending on the age and which cab it has the A/C may not be great. Otherwise they are excellent tractors. I have a M9000 and have been very pleased but have learned there is not much that can be done to improve the A/C. It is good enough but can't compare to the JD and New Holland we also use during hay season in middle TN.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IMHO AC on my M7040 in the Texas heat/humidity is much better than on the M4900 that the M7040 replaced. M7040 has a newer style cab/AC than M4900. BTW M9540 & M7040 share the same evaporater & condenser part #s


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have an M9540 HDC12 and really like it. It was bought new by my family and was a spray tractor for a number of years before I started using it to hay with. They put about 600 hours a year on it. currently has 5900 hours. AC has been replaced once. Its a good machine, nimble and has quite a bit of power for the frame size. Its not a heavy tillage tractor by any means but perfect for hay work in my opinion.


----------



## AncientIron (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you. I'm looking at one to put on the haybine and round baler. It has 8000hrs on it. He is asking 18000 for it. It has the LA1353 loader on it. I hope it will reach the top row of bales on a semi trailer.
Also, does anyone know how difficult it is to plumb in a third function for a grapple? This one doesn't have.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I load/unload double stacked rd bales from semi trailer with little to no problems with my M7040. LA1353 loader has 2 boom cylinder attaching locations 1 location is for extra weight & other location is for extra height. . My loader has always been in extra height pin location. $18K is the cheapest I've seen a M9540 listed for sale but that tractor also has higher hrs than any I've seen for sale. When AC comp was bad on my JD 4255 I pulled my JD 467 rd baler with my M7040 on virtually level soil with no problems so M9540 should be fine pulling rd baler


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

AncientIron said:


> Thank you. I'm looking at one to put on the haybine and round baler. It has 8000hrs on it. He is asking 18000 for it. It has the LA1353 loader on it. I hope it will reach the top row of bales on a semi trailer.
> Also, does anyone know how difficult it is to plumb in a third function for a grapple? This one doesn't have.


I owned one for 2 years. It was a M9540 Dual Speed (24 speed with powershift hi/lo).

It was a great tractor. Had the 3rd function hydraulic outlets on loader for my snowplow. Shouldn't be hard to add. there's a kit from Kubota and WR Long.

It should reach top rows on semi trailer, if you mean round bales.

BTW: if its a "Dual Speed" you get the hi/lo button and 4WD braking, which is really nice for holding back your baler on steep hills. It also comes standard with air ride seat and some other goodies to make it real enjoyable.


----------



## AncientIron (Jul 28, 2019)

Beauty. Thank you. Yes, round bales is what I was meaning.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

AncientIron said:


> Also, does anyone know how difficult it is to plumb in a third function for a grapple? This one doesn't have.


Here is one option, that's similar to what I did on two tractors for the grapple (recommended by Kuhn):

http://www.vandminc.com/vmsite/vm/PDF/Add-A-Valve.pdf

This is what I put on the back of another tractor to add a set of ports:

https://summit-hydraulics.com/product/manual-hydraulic-multiplier-scv-splitter-diverter-valve/

You need to look at the GPM, that you might need/want in either case.

HTH

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The 8540/9540 are a big jump in weight over the 7040, its something like 2000 lbs more as they have the bigger rear end. Well regarded tractor around here.


----------



## AncientIron (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you very much guys!
Will let you know if I pick it up next week. Will try and put some pictures up as well


----------



## AncientIron (Jul 28, 2019)

Anyone know how hard or easy it is to put a circulating heater or block heater in a Kubota M9540?
This one is an American tractor. No block heater in it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not hard. Just follow instructions.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

So far, not that impressed with Kubota. Never owned a Kubota tractor but bought on their reputation of having a really good product. Purchased a new M7060 I August and engine disintegrated in October with 63 hours on it. Tractor went back to dealer October 19th and after 2 weeks of jumping thru hoops with Kubota, Kubota agrees to warranty engine completely. The problem is the tractor is still in the shop with the replacement engine on back order. The tractor has now been in the shop longer than I have had it on my farm.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah I hate that for you Joe. Did they find out how come it let go with 63 hours?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You know, I'd have to think with an engine that let go at 63 hours, it must have been a one in a xx,xxx defective engine. Kubota engines are heralded for reliability and used by other equipment manufacturers. Although it's a big disappointment and big inconvenience, I'd much rather have that happen, than have an engine let go at say 2,000-5,000 hours OUT of warranty.
Kubota dealer should have wrapped up your engine replacement in 1-2 weeks tops. For sure I'd be deeply disappointed in the dealer.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Apparently, Kubota has a recall out on these tractors for improper torque on head bolts. We think the tractor lost the coolant internally thru a leaking head gasket. Anyway, #3 piston is melted and cylinder wall is heavily scored. The other 3 cylinders have some scoring. Kubota wanted injectors tested as well and all 4 checked bad. Tractor was augering corn and I was checking on it every 15 to 30 minutes when it shut down. Showed no signs of overheating until after I finally got it restarted. My Kubota dealer has been great in this deal, Kubota Corp has been the problem, first dragging their feet on the warranty approval and then having a replacement engine back ordered for 2 plus months.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow 2 months!! That's about 1 month and 4 weeks too long
Terrible


----------



## TexasBoy (Sep 8, 2014)

haybaler101 said:


> So far, not that impressed with Kubota. Never owned a Kubota tractor but bought on their reputation of having a really good product. Purchased a new M7060 I August and engine disintegrated in October with 63 hours on it. Tractor went back to dealer October 19th and after 2 weeks of jumping thru hoops with Kubota, Kubota agrees to warranty engine completely. The problem is the tractor is still in the shop with the replacement engine on back order. The tractor has now been in the shop longer than I have had it on my farm.


Do you know the built date on your M7060? I have a new M7060 HDC12 I had built to spec (cast wheels & radials) last September and wondering if I need to call the dealership about this.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

TexasBoy said:


> Do you know the built date on your M7060? I have a new M7060 HDC12 I had built to spec (cast wheels & radials) last September and wondering if I need to call the dealership about this.


Should be close to mine, it was ordered in late July, early August. Same way as yours too with HDC12 and cast wheels.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

How much coolant was it leaking? Blowing a gallon out the stack in 15 min would have made quite a show if it was daylight out.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> How much coolant was it leaking? Blowing a gallon out the stack in 15 min would have made quite a show if it was daylight out.


I would say about 2 gallons every 60 hours since the radiator was empty and it had 63 hours on it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah but they said they were checking on it every 15-30 mins. Usually will catch it overheating before the level drops below the temp sender.

Edit thinking about it they never mentioned if a bunch of bee's wings plugged the rad, it might have blown that coolant out not burned it.



haybaler101 said:


> I would say about 2 gallons every 60 hours since the radiator was empty and it had 63 hours on it.


----------



## TexasBoy (Sep 8, 2014)

haybaler101 said:


> Should be close to mine, it was ordered in late July, early August. Same way as yours too with HDC12 and cast wheels.


I did some checking with my dealer and the units affected were serial number 75547 thru 80186. Mine was made several hundred units past 80186 so the recall does not apply to my HDC12. So far this machine has worked great, no complaints and its doing what I bought it for.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Dealer called today, engine is in house and tractor will be back next week.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

TexasBoy said:


> I did some checking with my dealer and the units affected were serial number 75547 thru 80186. Mine was made several hundred units past 80186 so the recall does not apply to my HDC12. So far this machine has worked great, no complaints and its doing what I bought it for.


Mine is 80813, oh well, getting new engine on Kubota anyway.


----------



## TexasBoy (Sep 8, 2014)

haybaler101 said:


> Mine is 80813, oh well, getting new engine on Kubota anyway.


Thats interesting yours failed out of the range of numbers they cited.

Gonna do some more calling, thanks for the info sir and hope you get your tractor back ASAP.


----------



## AncientIron (Jul 28, 2019)

Got her home finally


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Dealer called today, engine is in house and tractor will be back next week.


How did that finally turn out for you Joe?

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vol said:


> How did that finally turn out for you Joe?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Got the tractor back about a month ago with a brand new engine fully warrantied. Put about 40 hours on it with no problems so far.


----------

